
Deno Manual PDF - asmar
https://github.com/asmarcz/deno-manual-export
======
asmar
Jump on the Deno hype with your Kindle and PDF version of The Manual.

------
Normille
I get a LaTeX error:

```

Error producing PDF.

! LaTeX Error: File `unicode-math.sty' not found.

Type X to quit or <RETURN> to proceed, or enter new name. (Default extension:
sty)

Enter file name:

! Emergency stop.

<read *>

l.17 \defaultfontfeatures

```

